# How much fuel in your tank?



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Another good one. Everybody has their own way of doing things.

Do you Keep it full and not let it go below half?
Fill it when the light comes on?
Fill it every chance you can to keep it full?
Leave it run nearly empty for weight saving?


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Just put fuel in when it needs it (light on) and fill it until the pump clicks.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Refill every week to keep the cost the same £45 every friday


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Like to keep it over half full but towards the end of the month it tends to go dry.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fill when it's just below a quarter.


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

This really depends on how busy I am / what shifts i'm doing. It never goes to the light though, and I try to keep it no less than a quarter full at a time.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Never goes below a quarter, which pained me being in the hall at waxstock as it had to be on red light :lol:


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

I wait till my car throws up a warning light to say "fuel reserve" then I go and put £30 in it which is just over half


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

I tend to fill up every weekend when out shopping, usually has around 1/4 tank left, takes around £65 to brim it again...ish.


----------



## LEE5336 (Sep 26, 2009)

Between 1/4 and empty then fill up full tank.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

£30 when the light comes on, which is normally a weeks worth of driving.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I fill up the Accord when the light comes on and fill to the top.

Also reset the trip meter, that way i can keep an eye on the mileage between top ups (and cry).

Also, it goes faster when nearly empty  :lol:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Fill to the brim whenever the light comes on. If you're not letting it run down then there's always going to be old fuel in the tank. Unleaded does go off over time, particularly super unleaded.


----------



## AndyED (Jul 14, 2014)

Fill up when the light comes on, unless I know I have to go somewhere. Fill up to 2nd click.

Mostly so I can keep track of mpg


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I fill up at 4.31 on the last tuesday of the month, as long as there has been a full moon 48 hours before. If not just when needs be


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

I have half a tank and normally fill up from there but as the fuel price is coming down - or should be I am holding off a while till it gets low, diesel should be 60p a litre with oil at less than 60 dollars a barrel - robbing gits!


----------



## KarateKid (Oct 13, 2014)

I fill up when the light comes one/beeps starts to play and fill it to the top... I used to only fill up half way each time (to save weight/be more economically) but I'm getting lazy in my old age.

[Filly her up > Let it click > wait until the bubbles/air rises ] < x2


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

millns84 said:


> Fill to the brim whenever the light comes on. If you're not letting it run down then there's always going to be old fuel in the tank. Unleaded does go off over time, particularly super unleaded.


Surely it mixes with the new fuel?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

JJ0063 said:


> Surely it mixes with the new fuel?


Plus how quick does this stuff go off? Not over a week surely?


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

asonda said:


> Plus how quick does this stuff go off? Not over a week surely?


It takes a fair few months to start the process. But won't be "off" for a long time after that.

Never properly understand why people brim the tanks though as that's a whole lot of added weight to pull around. Instead put half a tank in but go the fuel station twice a week instead of every weekend?

Will find the cars mpg increases too.

Just a thought.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

When the light comes on the back to the top for brim to brim calcs on mpg. Mrs on the other hand won't use a car with less than half a tank of fuel in it! Ruins my measurements when she drives the Volvo!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Brim tank, 
Run until near empty
Repeat



Vossman said:


> I have half a tank and normally fill up from there but as the fuel price is coming down - or should be I am holding off a while till it gets low, diesel should be 60p a litre with oil at less than 60 dollars a barrel - robbing gits!


The Duty and VAT amount to 69.54p a litre....so unless the fuel is free and the govt. is giving you a rebate you will be wating a LONG time for 60p :lol:



Rollini said:


> Never properly understand why people brim the tanks though as that's a whole lot of added weight to pull around. Instead put half a tank in but go the fuel station twice a week instead of every weekend?
> 
> Will find the cars mpg increases too.


The time and effort of refuelling over twice as much, and ignoring any slight detours FAR outweighs any hypothetical savings (for me). Any savings would me very small anyway.

Even a with a 60l tank and you ether brim or 1/2 fill the tank when you have 5ltr left the average weight difference is 11kg.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Bero said:


> Brim tank,
> Run until near empty
> Repeat
> 
> ...


Good point. 
Suppose it's not bad for me as I drive past the shell garage on the way and way back from work. So I pass it daily.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Bero said:


> Brim tank,
> Run until near empty
> Repeat
> 
> The Duty and VAT amount to 69.54p a litre....so unless the fuel is free and the govt. is giving you a rebate you will be wating a LONG time for 60p :lol:


Aye and I remember when fuel was 6/- a *gallon* - 30p to young uns or 6.6 pence per litre. In todays figures that would equate to £3.96 to fill my tank ....


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I get between 200 and 220 miles from a tank in the Accord, it's bad enough having to fill it up as it is.

As lovely as the girls are in my local Shell garage, it would do my head in having to fill up every 100 miles.

I need shift weight off my big belly before worry about weight saving in the fuel tank :lol:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Here's hoping! http://www.theguardian.com/money/2014/dec/10/petrol-1-pound-litre-oil-prices-fall-treasury-committee


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Shiny said:


> Here's hoping! http://www.theguardian.com/money/2014/dec/10/petrol-1-pound-litre-oil-prices-fall-treasury-committee


It's down to 1.18 in nottingham. But can't see it hitting £1 for a while. If it ever does!!


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I'll up about once a month.
Normally costs about £80 and lasts about 260miles.
Always used to full up once the tank got to 1/4 full but now it's when the light comes on or if I know I'll be doing a long journey


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'll say I'm quite surprised most of you let it run to the red light.

I guess we don't have to worry about any crap left in the fuel tank these days with the quality of fuel we get.

I know some that dare not go anywhere near the red light in fear of crap in their tank going into their engine regardless.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

asonda said:


> I'll say I'm quite surprised most of you let it run to the red light.
> 
> I guess we don't have to worry about any crap left in the fuel tank these days with the quality of fuel we get.
> 
> I know some that dare not go anywhere near the red light in fear of crap in their tank going into their engine regardless.


Fuel is too clean for there to be "crap" in it...


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Fuel is drawn from the bottom of the tank anyway


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

That's what fuel filters are for anyway


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Normally keep mine above half full that way I know I can get to any family member without needing fuel no matter where or when I get the call


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Dannbodge said:


> That's what fuel filters are for anyway


Some don't have them any more.... 

Not saying I agree but I said I know a lot of older people that daren't go near the red light for that 'hypothetical' reason.

For me, it gets filled up with the same amount every week, around £40 and then gets brimmed when go on a long journey.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

asonda said:


> Plus how quick does this stuff go off? Not over a week surely?


Petrol will deteriorate over time, but if kept air tight in the right climate cool and dark, it can be 6 months or more before octane levels reduce.

It's advised when parking your car for a few weeks, is not to run the engine at high load with fuel that's been in the tank for any more than three of four weeks and it's a good idea to add at least 25 percent fresh fuel to the tank every few weeks

(google is our friend)


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

JJ0063 said:


> Surely it mixes with the new fuel?


Yep, but if you're constantly diluting it there will be an element of that fuel that could be months old in there, albeit a small amount.

Also, if you use super unleaded it can go off quicker, and may have been sat in the petrol station's tank for a while anyway as fewer people use it.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Full to empty. Mainly because mine has FAP on it, which injects fluid every time you remove the filler cap. Small fill ups = additive top up and counter reset more quickly.


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Filled everytime I'm near a petrol station that sell's Vpower/Momentum.

Handy having a full tank, especially when i can empty half a tank in 30 miles


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

millns84 said:


> Yep, but if you're constantly diluting it there will be an element of that fuel that could be months old in there, albeit a small amount.
> 
> Also, if you use super unleaded it can go off quicker, and may have been sat in the petrol station's tank for a while anyway as fewer people use it.


That would be such a small amount and the dilution ratio would mean it'd be virtually non existent!

As mentioned previously, I'd never intentionally let it get below 1/4 tank. I get paranoid that in an emergency I'd have no fuel to jump in the car and drive to the destination. With at least 1/4 tank I could get a fair old way in my 320d!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I usually fill up when the red light comes on but my range gives me around 40-50 miles whilst on the red light.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Brim mine everytime and then squeeze it up to the next full £ - as soon as the light comes on I fill it up again.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Does anyone reset their trip computer every time they fill up to see how much they get from a full tank & whether they can beat the last fill ups range?


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Does anyone reset their trip computer every time they fill up to see how much they get from a full tank & whether they can beat the last fill ups range?


Thought it was just me!

Most I've done is 667 miles before filling up, that was with just under 1/4 tank left


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

always reset mine when i put £30 to check to see how much ive used and so i know how far i can get.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Does anyone reset their trip computer every time they fill up to see how much they get from a full tank & whether they can beat the last fill ups range?


Always... :thumb:


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

So that must mean I'm not the only one that fumes if they drive X amount of miles and realise they haven't reset it?


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

This but knowing it will only be a week out i do two weeks then split the miles.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Fill to the brim - lasts me about a 10 days. I get about 340 miles out of a tank give or take.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I usually fill it to the brim whenever it gets low - last fill cost me £65 ish. That normally gets me anywhere between 520- 540 miles. 

Cooks


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

JJ0063 said:


> That would be such a small amount and the dilution ratio would mean it'd be virtually non existent!
> 
> As mentioned previously, I'd never intentionally let it get below 1/4 tank. I get paranoid that in an emergency I'd have no fuel to jump in the car and drive to the destination. With at least 1/4 tank I could get a fair old way in my 320d!


I guess it depends how often you fill up, I do every six weeks or so in my car so even after two top ups 25% of the fuel from the first tank would be there...

You can get quite far when the red light comes on so I wouldn't worry, trip computer says 50 miles on mine but I bet you could go further.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

The e-class, normally when it gets to, or just under half. I never really let it go below that, as sometimes my work schedule doesn't take me near a Shell station.

It normally gets filled everyday too.

The Micrap, aka Micra, £20 when it gets low enough, and that normally lasts around 2 months. It never gets a full tank.


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

millns84 said:


> I guess it depends how often you fill up, I do every six weeks or so in my car so even after two top ups 25% of the fuel from the first tank would be there...
> 
> You can get quite far when the red light comes on so I wouldn't worry, trip computer says 50 miles on mine but I bet you could go further.


6 weeks! Wow, I take it you barely drive?

My car does ~58MPG & I fill up once a week! lol.


----------



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

in the 2 years iv had my berlingo van , I have averaged 35 euro every 2 weeks. 
I always fill up when it get about half empty. I like knowing it is ready to go when ever I want it

it has only been below the half way line 3 times . once when I bought it and twice when I had to drive a long journey and didn't have a trusted station to go to. 


also I have only used 3 petrol stations in those 2 years. and its usually the same pump


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Does anyone reset their trip computer every time they fill up to see how much they get from a full tank & whether they can beat the last fill ups range?


Me too, only get 380-400 miles a go from the Volvo's fuel thimble! Only a 45 litre tank, pointless as it meant filling up every 3 days using it to commute to my old job :doublesho


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Me too, only get 380-400 miles a go from the Volvo's fuel thimble! Only a 45 litre tank, pointless as it meant filling up every 3 days using it to commute to my old job :doublesho


I get 340 and mine's a 66 litre tank  Bear in mind that my car hates winter, I end up dropping to 24mpg - not to mention the stock tyres are rated at an E for fuel efficiency!

Summer's good though 31mpg with ease and managed to get it up to 43mpg once but that takes serious dedication!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Keep filling mine 25 litres at a time which is a couple of days, so I can collect loads of Shell bonus points. I'm now at 100 bonus points for every 25 litres.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Gawd I am struggling to get 270 miles out of 60 liters at the moment out of the Subaru,F rated Yokohama W drive tyres probably isn't helping but bring on the snow haha


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Keep filling it keep using it!! 23 mpg pottering around! That's the price of running a typer. Well worth it though


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

I brim it then run it until 20 miles after the light comes on, fill up every 3-4 days about 88litres usually. I hate having to take a detour to find fuel or stop on the way to a job, i always run low when i need to get a move on. I'd love the kind of free time when you can free enough time in the week to fill up and queue to pay for only half a tank.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Light on to full, have no time to waste to fill up in between.
Hate fuel stations with a passion, they always make me feel i just been robbed.
Of course reset the trip counter, 620 mile out a full tank (65 liter)


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Get 415 round town driving out of a full tank ( 40 ltr )


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah I do that! My fill ups are normally £60-62 and I get just over 300 miles from that. Best I got was last week on a long motorway jaunt when I sqeezed 395 miles from it, I was dying to beat 400 but petrol station lottery would have been a bit dodgy!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

asonda said:


> Some don't have them any more....
> 
> Not saying I agree but I said I know a lot of older people that daren't go near the red light for that 'hypothetical' reason.
> 
> For me, it gets filled up with the same amount every week, around £40 and then gets brimmed when go on a long journey.


I don't believe any car come spec'd without a fuel filter!



-Jamie- said:


> Filled everytime I'm near a petrol station that sell's Vpower/Momentum.
> 
> Handy having a full tank, especially when i can empty half a tank in 30 miles


You must have a REALLY small tank :lol:


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

I do light to full, this is because I add 50ml low ash, 2 stroke mineral oil and 50 ml 2EHN Cetane additive to a tank full. Engine is quieter, smoother and more powerful, plus I'm getting much better MPG and more miles to a tank full. Happy Days


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Bero said:


> You must have a REALLY small tank :lol:


59/60L tank IIRC


----------



## wrxsti (Feb 3, 2013)

I put in £2.36 every day


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

wrxsti said:


> I put in £2.36 every day


For real?

Wind up surely?!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

wrxsti said:


> I put in £2.36 every day





VW Golf-Fan said:


> For real?
> 
> Wind up surely?!


If real, Moped or Bike?


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

asonda said:


> If real, Moped or Bike?


Chainsaw? Lawnmower?


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

JJ0063 said:


> Chainsaw? Lawnmower?


Hedge trimmer?

Mini moto

Go kart?

Pressure washer


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

-Jamie- said:


> 59/60L tank IIRC


You can average under 5mpg? What are you driving? A spitfire? :lol:


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Turbocharged 2.0l running over 310bhp and 350lbs-ft with a map that is running far to rich 

It's getting remapped again to suit new mod'd so it should increase, a bit. I hope.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

-Jamie- said:


> Turbocharged 2.0l running over 310bhp and 350lbs-ft with a map that is running far to rich
> 
> It's getting remapped again to suit new mod'd so it should increase, a bit. I hope.


That's a heck of a lot of torques, impressive number.

There is still no way you're doing under 5mpg....even on track and with a bullet hole in your fuel tank :thumb:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Bero said:


> You can average under 5mpg? What are you driving? A spitfire? :lol:


975BHP TWIN HYBRID TURBO SUPERCHARGED V8 WITH NOS KERS AND DRS.

Lucky he didn't blow the welds on the intake.


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Bero said:


> That's a heck of a lot of torques, impressive number.
> 
> There is still no way you're doing under 5mpg....even on track and with a bullet hole in your fuel tank :thumb:


Managed 6mpg at Spa last year, Close:thumb:

Also, 3 laps of the Ring to half a tank, Maybe 40 miles to half a tank then


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

i never seem to get off the fuel light! put a 10er in & it stays on :lol:

#firsthouseproblems #alwaysskint


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

I run till the car stops!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

RD55 DUN said:


> I run till the car stops!


In that case you'll be no stranger to using a Jerry can?


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Wait for the red light to come on, then another £80 to shell


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> In that case you'll be no stranger to using a Jerry can?


Carry one in the boot with me lol.

I fill up £30 on Esso reduced price days. That takes me to around 2/3's a tank.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm just one of those boring, miserable old *******s that drives a small car with a small diesel engine that sits here feeling very slightly smug when I read of 5mpg....



... its the only pleasure in life these days .. LOL


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Usually fill once a week, I never let it go too low


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Reserve light comes on I just fill it all the way up, otherwise I'd be stopping too often if I just stuck £10/20 in! :lol:


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

i fill it right to the neck every time. then run it down till the light comes on or if i know got a bigger trip and wont be near the shell station. i do 100 miles a week in the car and only get 200 out a tank. so filling it right up is the only way to go.


----------



## milner3226 (Apr 14, 2011)

I do the same as above. Fill it up and then run it down low. With my standard amount of millage a tank will last about 3 weeks.


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

in my petrol cars use to wait till the light came on then stick £20 in unless going on a long drive.

my diesel will let it run right down till the mfd shows 0 and keep driving till the needles at the bottom of the red then do as few more miles till i bottle it then fill the tank right up.


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

w138pbo said:


> my diesel will let it run right down till the mfd shows 0 and keep driving till the needles at the bottom of the red then do as few more miles till i bottle it then fill the tank right up.


Just out of curiosity I have to ask why do you do this? Unless of course you're just yanking our chain 

I only ask because I can't come up with a logical reason myself.


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

I fill mine right to the top then let it get to around a quarter of a tank left before filling back up.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

I alrays run my cars until it either hits the light or just above zero. My focus the light would come on with 110 Miles left and my mondeo comes on with 50ish. Focus costed 65 of diesel from empty and mondeo costs around 85. Focus lasted about three weeks and mondeo lasts about two ish weeks.


----------



## Mike! (Jul 3, 2010)

Usually red light in my daily, I do a lot of miles so that's usually twice a week if not more.

Toy never gets below half, unless on a long drive.


----------



## tommyboy40 (Feb 28, 2012)

All cars always full


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

Fill it when it needs it. If I'm working in town, I'll let it get low and then fill it up but if I have a lot of travel, I'll brim it and that may or may not see me through the week.
Max I've squeezed in is 132 liters and I get almost 800km from a tank.


----------



## ToZander208 (Aug 22, 2014)

Light comes on fill it up till pump clicks Normally about £50ish for full tank


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

DarrylB said:


> Just out of curiosity I have to ask why do you do this? Unless of course you're just yanking our chain
> 
> I only ask because I can't come up with a logical reason myself.


just for fun really not going to do any harm only an embarrassment to me if i ever run out.

58ltrs from empty to brimmed (55ltr tank) 850 miles to a tank do 100 miles+ most days .










55miles from when the display read zero 11miles passed the bottom line.


----------



## Beatman (Jun 6, 2010)

Normally it's light on and fill, £55-60. But if I know I'm traveling somewhere then I will top up as it's not worth the risk or motorway prices..:car:


----------

